# Short intervals between pregnancies



## rleif1sun (Oct 8, 2018)

hi
which supervision diagnosis code do i use when patient presents for routine ob care but she has short intervals between her pregnancies. 
and how many months between pregnancies is considered  short intervals?


----------



## deeRuss (Nov 9, 2018)

*Short Interval*

My OB docs choose O09.89- category for this.  The technical definition of a short term interval is less than 18 months between the delivery date and the conception date.  However, I find my MDs use this for less than 12 months.  Hope this helps.


----------

